# No Ethernet port!!



## malice69 (May 19, 2005)

Im trying to connect wireless internet from my PC to my laptop. I have a cable modem which is connected to my PC via USB. I have bought a wireless router so i can connect my laptop to the internet now. 

My problem the router requires both the connection between my pc and the router and the modem and the router to both be ethernet connections. Funnily enough my PC is only 5 years old and doesnt have a ethernet port.. It has this tiny telephone port which the big ethernet cables do not fit into. 


What do i do to fix this problem... can i get a USB to Ethernet adaptor ..?

Or do i have to get a ethernet port put into my PC?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

If you have a free PCI slot you could use something like this for as little as $4

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2050400027+4024&name=$1+-+$10


----------



## malice69 (May 19, 2005)

ok that sounds good. i have no idea what a pci slot is.. lol sorry. probably best i take it to a pc store and ask em to put one in.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

A PCI slot is on your motherboard, they are usually white and funnily enough have a slot in the middle 
It is very easy to install a card, you just have to open up your case and have a look to make sure you have a spare one available.
have a look at this pic

http://www.hothardware.com/reviews/images/tualatin/pci_slot.jpg

If you like just ask and I or someone else can try and give you some instructions if you like


----------



## malice69 (May 19, 2005)

Ok, i bought one this morning cost me $15. I think ill attempt to put it in myself, with you guys intructions. 

The guy at the store wanted to charge me $25 to install it because he said he needed to test it and everything. i just said nah i think ill install it myself. Does it need to be tested at all?

Ill be doing it in a few hours when i finish work.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I think he was just trying to lever another 25 out of your wallet 

Give us a holler if you need assistance


----------

